# New Mazzzer SJ where do I start please?



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Forgive me probably an obvious question but until this morning i'd never seen a SJ in the flesh before.....

Santa's been early to me and I picked up an as new SJ automatic this morning, still in its box with all instructions and it looks mint as advertised, apparently its only had a cup full of beans in to see it worked. I'll admit it was a bit of a hurried purchase as i spotted it last night and it was close and the right money so I went for it. I would have preferred a timer model but as i said this one was close, looks genuine and a fair price and i believe i can remove the auto switch when i get round to modding.

When i got home I switched her on and was surprised how quiet she was. The adjustment ring was set to 4. I put some beans in and ground them, they were very coarse (useless for espresso) So I moved the adjustment ring with the grinder on towards 3, when I get to 3 and 3/4 I'm hearing a grinding noise with no beans in it. This worried me a bit as it sounded as if the burrs could be starting to touch. Not wanting to wreck my new grinder I backed it back off and thought I'd ask here. The instruction manual doesn't look to be much help.

Please advise, is the noise normal is it safe to adjust tighter or do I need to check something?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you're getting very coarse at 4, you shouldn't be getting burr contact at 3.75. Suggest you remove the upper burr carrier - take off hopper, and unscrew the top flange with the adjuster arm on it, until the burr carrier comes away. Check the burrs for any scoring or damage and brush clean. Same for lower burr. If you aren't familiar with your grinder, make sure it's unplugged before doing anything. You shouldn't need to get to burr contact point in order to grind sufficiently fine for espresso.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Thanks

I've removed the top burs inspected and everything looks mint and clean, burs very sharp. I put it back together and its still the same.

I'm not actually sure the burrs are touching but at 4 its almost silent when running and 3 and 3/4 distinctly noisy which worried me.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd try taking it to the 'noisy' point and then backing off slightly and putting a few beans through it. If you get talcum powder then back off a little further for espresso and see how you get on.

'Coarse' is hardly quantitative- so see if you get very fine grinds just before the noisy point. If it's still pretty coarse then strip it down and have a better look.

You can ignore the numbers - they're simply for your reference... Don't expect it to be zero before the burrs touch.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Can you video the grinder making the noise and post on here? It'll be pretty obvious whether it's a normal burr touching noise or something more significant.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi

OK so I read what you said sat back had a coffee (using my MC2) scratched my head and tried again. I wound the burrs slowly until they started to make the noise at the 3 and 3/4 setting and backed off to 4 and silence. I then dosed 18g of beans. This time i took more notice of what the grinder produced, and they were actually very fine but i only got 14g out. I didn't check this on my previous attempt i wasn't expecting the retention to be so bad (I now know why people do the mods !) so I'm thinking that my previous failure (far to quick a pour) wasn't down to the grind been too course and it was actually under dosing. I dosed some more beans and then ensured I had 18g in the basket and pulled my shot. This time it totally choked the machine so the grind was way too fine. I think all is well I just need a bit more play time (and beans) to get it dialed in. I'm surprised the burrs seem to be starting to touch at 3 3/4 I wasn't expecting that until closer to 0.

Thanks for your help, I'm sure you've got me the right tracks now, I better start searching the mods threads......


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

As above, the numbers rarely line up with the zero-point so don't worry about that. Mark them with pen/tape as a guideline but they are just for reference.

When I'm making changes to the grind setting i count the number of notches I'm moving (on the side of the collar) to keep track.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The numbers on the S/J and mini are almost irrelevant, as they do not equate to any particular setting.

Remove top burr carrier and thoroughly clean out the chamber and clean the burrs (un plugged) also clean and lubricate the thread on the adjuster ring (Molycote 111 OR vaseline)

Replace carrier and adjuster ring, wind own ring until burrs touch, rotate spindle by hand /fingers or use a socket until the burrs just"kiss" /touch.

Back off the adjuster ring 17 notches clockwise Now wind it forward (anticlockwise) 4 notches. This will remove any free play /backlash in the adjustment and set grinder for approximate espresso setting depending on beans.

You can mark the "touch" position on the adjuster with a fibre tip pen for future reference. One or two notches either side of this setting should cover all your espresso needs.

The grinder sticker should be just to the right of centre line on grinder.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

I've not had to do any cleaning as the machine was as new, still in box with hopper, instructions, tray etc. I think I've done pretty well!

Had a bit more play time and pretty much got her dialed in, had a couple of shots that were almost spot on, will nail it tomorrow I'm sure but I can't drink any more coffee today! Done the clean sweep mod, added a schectmatic funnel and adapted the porta filter holder to hold my bottomless one. Ordered a cocktail shaker to do the Mouse mod and a colapsable lens cover to make Coffechaps mini hopper. Might tackle removing the top micro switch tomorrow. More than happy with progress so far, 24 hours ago I didn't even know I was going to buy a Mazzer! I can already see the grind looks better than i was getting with the MC2, well its nothing like as clumpy anyway.

Thanks to everyone for the mods and setting up posts....

Its all your fault!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow you've been busy! A result if you got a nearly new SJ for silly money. Maybe they moved it on because they heard this noise and started to worry. It sounds like you're getting on alright with it though so hopefully all is super and jolly. I went from an MC2 to a Mazzer Mini and it was miles better.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi hot meal

It wasn't silly money unfortunately but I think a good buy so yeah I'm Super Jolly! The noise I heard was just down to me getting the burrs too close very briefly when I was setting it up, It wasnt doing that out of the box.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Russ said:


> I've not had to do any cleaning as the machine was as new, still in box with hopper, instructions, tray etc. I think I've done pretty well!
> 
> Had a bit more play time and pretty much got her dialed in, had a couple of shots that were almost spot on, will nail it tomorrow I'm sure but I can't drink any more coffee today! Done the clean sweep mod, added a schectmatic funnel and adapted the porta filter holder to hold my bottomless one. Ordered a cocktail shaker to do the Mouse mod and a colapsable lens cover to make Coffechaps mini hopper. Might tackle removing the top micro switch tomorrow. More than happy with progress so far, 24 hours ago I didn't even know I was going to buy a Mazzer! I can already see the grind looks better than i was getting with the MC2, well its nothing like as clumpy anyway.
> 
> ...


Russ whenever you are adjusting/setting the machine to touch point, you need to brush out all grounds from the burrs to ensure you are not getting a false reading. Even if it has had only a cupful of beans through it.


----------

